# Mine first steps on Sponge Bob!



## PrettylikePlayer (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello friends!!! 
I was here for take a help from you... I was started to play on the 
game spongebobon mine new 
360 box game x.
I has a good results i think and i want to make in somthing mode a 
game miniclip or maybe 
game miniclips .
I know this is 
armor game , i was tried to find reply for my question on 
site, but nothing.
For first i started by 
bridal game showerwatching 
game nickelodeon channel. Then was 
game psp and 
eb game.
With mine CIS friends we was created a 
game vstre4a site for help peoples same as me... Its difficult to found a 
game pogo peoples on internet.
I think, if you somtime will 
addicting game that i sad on the start of topic you will be a person same as me - 
cap game pop.
Its not a 
barbie dress game up , this is for really profesional players!
Thanks for da support, please reply me into this topic.
Bye!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am sure this person speaks better English than I do French but this is all Greek to me!!   Must have been trying to get on an X-Box forum.  Ah, that Sponge Bob, he's a tricky yellow guy, I know how this person must feel.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 23, 2006)

This was not a language problem.  It was an attempt to spam our board with a bunch of links to a game site.  The links have been deactivated.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 23, 2006)

Why not delete this thread?....It hurt my brain just trying to read the OP.


----------



## philemer (Sep 23, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> Why not delete this thread?....It hurt my brain just trying to read the OP.



Agree. Makes no sense to leave obvious spam post open.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2006)

It was left in place as a courtesy to nightnurse613, who entered the first reply. Locking to prevent further posts so it will drop out of sight quickly.


----------

